# Tempers you want to see become a furry.



## Kingy (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice. The title said it all.

Well, I'm out. Cya.

EDIT: If you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for at least 1 day.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2016)

@TheKingy34


----------



## Kingy (Jun 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> @TheKingy34


ffs


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> ffs


Do me! I would love to be here!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

not me


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2016)

What is that avatar maker @VinsCool or @Snowdori use in theres?


----------



## Kingy (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy now?

@Touko White


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Happy now?
> 
> @Touko White


no


----------



## Kingy (Jun 19, 2016)

Touko White said:


> no


You have to do it. Have that avatar. :^), you've been tagged.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2016)

No need to tag me. Already done.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 19, 2016)

@Luglige 
Other people feel free to tag me, my Eevee is still sleeping in my hard drive.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> No need to tag me. Already done.


@VinsCool


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2016)

AHHHHHHHHH Ok.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> No need to tag me. Already done.


PLEASE TELL ME THAT ART GENERATOR YOU'RE USING!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> What is that avatar maker @VinsCool or @Snowdori use in theres?


It's some flash thing on InkBunny


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> If you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for at least 1 day.





Luglige said:


> @TheKingy34





TheKingy34 said:


> ffs


This is going into my signature.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> This is going into my signature.


YAY!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> YAY!


It's in!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 19, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> This is going into my signature.


That was fucking hilarious


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> That was fucking hilarious


It is done. I am now a furry (I was one prev but ok)


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok so I went looking through the temp for people who hate furries and came up with @smealum


----------



## Seriel (Jun 19, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Ok so I went looking through the temp for people who hate furries and came up with @Jackus and @smealum


>hates furries
>Jackus
How even.
I was a furry before but then I realised this avatar is better, is all.
Furries are amazin.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 19, 2016)

Jackus said:


> >hates furries
> >Jackus
> How even.
> I was a furry before but then I realised this avatar is better, is all.
> Furries are amazin.


Oh sorry
Well you gotta be one for a day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fixed.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 19, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Oh sorry
> Well you gotta be one for a day
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


*for a couple months


----------



## Kingy (Jun 19, 2016)

@smileyhead 
@Swiftloke


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> @smileyhead
> @Swiftloke


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2016)

@TheKingy34 There, happy now?


----------



## Kingy (Jun 19, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> @TheKingy34 There, happy now?


Yes.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2016)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I'm not turning into a furry, I'm Cat Noir!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I'm not turning into a furry, I'm Cat Noir!


Good man ^^


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Good man ^^



I'm not a man, I'm a boy.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm not a man, I'm a boy.


same gender though


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 19, 2016)

@Luglige Character maker


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 20, 2016)

@DinohScene

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry, the image isn't working with the temp, I'm working on it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Heyyyyy


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 20, 2016)

I heard that Bortz has always wanted a furry avatar...


----------



## Lucar (Jun 20, 2016)

I am already a fur...

I have ze no idea, qwhat yew wannnnnnt me to do


----------



## petethepug (Jun 20, 2016)

When will "Furbies" become a thing in GBATemp profiles...


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2016)

@endoverend this thread was made just perfectly for you


----------



## endoverend (Jun 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> @endoverend this thread was made just perfectly for you


RIP me

and no way am I putting on a furry avatar.


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)

@Chary

do it


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> @Chary
> 
> do it


No thx. I think I'm the only non furry out of my friend group and I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> No thx. I think I'm the only non furry out of my friend group and I'd like to keep it that way


*smirk*


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 20, 2016)

Pro tip for anyone who wants to become a furry:

Just don't, please. Humankind has enough cancerous subcultures, k thx.


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)

@GamerzHell9137 for fur


----------



## endoverend (Jun 20, 2016)

@LittleFlame ;o;


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2016)

@Jao Chu :^)


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2016)

@FrozenIndignatio


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> @FrozenIndignatio


DO I LOOK LIKE A FURRY TO YOU!?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> DO I LOOK LIKE A FURRY TO YOU!?









  Yes. :^)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Yes. :^)


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> @LittleFlame ;o;


Endo i will have the crows pick your eyes out, my legion of waifus kick you in the sack a couple of times and then feed your still beating heart in your living body to my dogs


----------



## endoverend (Jun 20, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Endo i will have the crows pick your eyes out, my legion of waifus kick you in the sack a couple of times and then feed your still beating heart in your living body to my dogs


I bet you half of those waifus are on the furry side  ;o;


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I bet you half of those waifus are on the furry side  ;o;


I think i've made my stance on the entire furry thing very clear but hey i'll play along i'll do a "Furry" avatar you see the girl on my profile pic in a few minutes it'll be Raven a shapeshifter there you fucking go, also
@Chary @endoverend 
HAVE FUN GUYS


----------



## nxwing (Jun 20, 2016)

@AlanJohn


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> it'll be Raven a shapeshifter


I am not a shapeshifter ;w; LIABLE AND SLANDER!!! SLIABLE!!!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 20, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> I am not a shapeshifter ;w; LIABLE AND SLANDER!!! SLIABLE!!!


LUNA I SWEAR TO ALL THAT IS HOLY, or in this case unholy 'cuz furries I meant Raven from Rune Factory so hey the bestgirl from a game has your name, that's kinda cool but tbf Raven is just a sick name


----------



## Jayro (Jun 20, 2016)

I would love one in the style of @VinsCool or @Swiftloke .


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2016)

@LittleFlame @FrozenIndignatio @Hydreigon @endoverend @GamerzHell9137 @VinsCool 

​
Anime was a mistake and I blame you all for this.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> @LittleFlame @FrozenIndignatio @Hydreigon @endoverend @GamerzHell9137 @VinsCool
> 
> View attachment 53516​
> Anime was a mistake and I blame you all for this.


...damn it


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jun 20, 2016)

yay i am not a furry
_(OFC SOMEONE WILL TAG ME SOON only light temp users can see this message)_


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)

@TrashyClassy


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jun 20, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> yay i am not a furry





Snowdori said:


> @TrashyClassy


OF COURSE


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> OF COURSE


That's not a furry 
That's Cirno with ears!


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jun 20, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> That's not a furry
> That's Cirno with ears!


who cares


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)

Good enough


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 20, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I would love one in the style of @VinsCool or @Swiftloke .





Snowdori said:


> @Luglige Character maker


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

I am no longer a furry! Yay!

Anyways, @TheKawaiiDesu :^)

If I get tagged agian I will be mad >:^(


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jun 20, 2016)

@TheKingy34 become a weeb instead


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> @TheKingy34 become a weeb instead


I will be both, but let me draw it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TrashyClassy said:


> @TheKingy34 become a weeb instead


:^)


----------



## joyoshi (Jun 20, 2016)

@nxwing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> @LittleFlame @FrozenIndignatio @Hydreigon @endoverend @GamerzHell9137 @VinsCool
> 
> View attachment 53516​
> Anime was a mistake and I blame you all for this.


I hate you. 


Spoiler



nah jk Firepaw ;D


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I am no longer a furry! Yay!
> 
> Anyways, @TheKawaiiDesu :^)
> 
> If I get tagged agian I will be mad >:^(


k :^)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

@Voxel Studios 

Furry stick mag


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh, and I forgot: @BurningDesire :^)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Oh, and I forgot: @BurningDesire :^)


Very well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh yeah.

@Argo


----------



## Touko White (Jun 20, 2016)

If you even think about tagging bae I will probably bite you hard.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Touko White said:


> If you even think about tagging bae I will probably bite you hard.


someone tag dah bae


----------



## Touko White (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> someone tag dah bae


do you know who he is?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Touko White said:


> do you know who he is?


Well we used to be shipped and idk if that changed so ima gunna guess me. If it did though I am going yandere on ur ass


----------



## Touko White (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well we used to be shipped and idk if that changed so ima gunna guess me. If it did though I am going yandere on ur ass


there's quite a good hint, just delete the last five letters of my current username on my site and replace them with 'Desu'

oh crap, someone tagged him already


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Touko White said:


> there's quite a good hint, just delete the last five letters of my current username on my site and replace them with 'Desu'
> 
> oh crap, someone tagged him already


U CHEATED ON ME I AM GOING TO GO HAM


----------



## Touko White (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> U CHEATED ON ME I AM GOING TO GO HAM


I still like you though. ^^


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I still like you though. ^^


^^


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

nice.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 20, 2016)

username change number 557859485748568439 has happened, by the way


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm thinking raulpica would look good.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'm thinking raulpica would look good.


But you're too scared to tag him ;o;


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> But you're too scared to tag him ;o;


Yes, that is true ;^(


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Yes, that is true ;^(


@raulpica 

Done for ya fam


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @raulpica
> 
> Done for ya fam


tanks


----------



## raulpica (Jun 20, 2016)

This is the most you guys are gonna get from me.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 20, 2016)

raulpica said:


> This is the most you guys are gonna get from me.


UGH NO NOT UNDERTALE CANCER. I thought we as a human race had progressed past this!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

raulpica said:


> This is the most you guys are gonna get from me.


Whatever makes ya happy.

@Bortz I need a spider man furry

Wait... shit he turned off tags.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> UGH NO NOT UNDERTALE CANCER. I thought we as a human race had progressed past this!


Undertale is a freaking awesome game and honestly I don't get the hate.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 20, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Undertale is a freaking awesome game and honestly I don't get the hate.


No, I actually absolutely agree. But when you go out on the internet and see references to the same game everywhere you look for months it gets tiresome.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> No, I actually absolutely agree. But when you go out on the internet and see references to the same game everywhere you look for months it gets tiresome.


Trufax, but it's the only thing furry I think I like.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 20, 2016)

raulpica said:


> This is the most you guys are gonna get from me.


Fair enough.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

We got raulpica to use a furry avatar :^), this is going somewhere...


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 20, 2016)

@p1ngpong


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

@Veho, my man :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2016)

I want to see everyone on this forum become a furry.

FURRY THEM ALL


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 20, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I want to see everyone on this forum become a furry.
> 
> FURRY THEM ALL


@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I want to see everyone on this forum become a furry.
> 
> FURRY THEM ALL


Great idea!
How can we tag them all?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Great idea!
> How can we tag them all?



Maybe we could just hack GBATemp and set everyone's avatar to furry pics.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Maybe we could just hack GBATemp and set everyone's avatar to furry pics.


Or we could control the mind of p1ngpong?


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2016)

if you tagged you need to wat?

some of us still has self respect. 



jimmy bob get my shotgun.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

@Flame :^)


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> @Flame :^)


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2016)

dude chill....


its like you want to be banned.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 20, 2016)

Keep in mind that some of the other mods are not as easy going as some of us are


----------



## Kingy (Jun 20, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Keep in mind that some of the other mods are not as easy going as some of us are


ok, thanks


----------



## Argo (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Very well.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Why am I a part of this (；´Д`A


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Argo said:


> Why am I a part of this (；´Д`A


Become a furry 2 day


----------



## nxwing (Jun 20, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> @nxwing


Later m8


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 20, 2016)

i love dragon cocks


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2016)

Flame said:


> if you tagged you need to wat?
> 
> some of us still has self respect.
> 
> ...



I rather turn into robət Cat Noir then a furry.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 21, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I rather turn into robət Cat Noir then a furry.


@DinohScene


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 21, 2016)

Good thing I'm not sporting a recognizable name.  That way when threads like this pop up, I'm not tagged.  Yes, that surely must be the reason.

...Right?

EDIT:  Oops...just gave this thread a *small* bump.  Eh, whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 21, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Good thing I'm not sporting a recognizable name.  That way when threads like this pop up, I'm not tagged.  Yes, that surely must be the reason.
> 
> ...Right?


No it's because 





:^)

and
well
@Logan Pockrus 
Enjoy your furry avatar


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 21, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Enjoy your furry avatar


Shit.  Give me a minute...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I daresay I enjoy this new one.

EDIT: Assuming this one qualifies as a "furry".  It isn't your "typical" image you'll see around GBATemp....


----------



## Argo (Jun 21, 2016)

@Logan Pockrus 
Thank you, I can no longer look at my sister's stuffed animals the same way ever again.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 21, 2016)

@p1ngpong you ignored my tag here


----------



## mgrev (Jun 21, 2016)

@RetroBitMig will you become die or will you become furry?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 21, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @p1ngpong you ignored my tag here


That's because there is no furry harold


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 21, 2016)

@TheKawaiiDesu


----------



## Argo (Jun 21, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> That's because there is no furry harold


This took a lot of effort to make, but I've finally completed it.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

Argo said:


> This took a lot of effort to make, but I've finally completed it.


I hope p1ng has a burning desire to change his avy RITE NAO.


----------



## Argo (Jun 21, 2016)

@SomeGamer :^)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

Being this sexy furry draws people to me. I'm keeping it 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomeGamer said:


> I hope p1ng has a burning desire to change his avy RITE NAO.


My name is a sin


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Being this sexy furry draws people to me. I'm keeping it


I told you.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I told you.


We still gotta have the foursome 

@Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

Argo said:


> @SomeGamer :^)


*WELL I TRIED TO GO UNNOTICED 2 DAY*​


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> *WELL I TRIED TO GO UNNOTICED 2 DAY*​


I'd spam tag you but I would be a bad girl


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I'd spam tag you but I would be a bad girl


*Why* would _you_ do _such_ a cruel act to your dear, beloved SomeGamer???


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Why would you do such a cruel act to your dear, beloved SomeGamer???


Because you wanted to get noticed Senpai.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Because you wanted to get noticed Senpai.


*I'M TRYING HARD NOT TO*​Ahem. I have tag alerts turned off anyway because I get tagged so often for hand... hardmods, of course.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> *I'M TRYING HARD NOT TO*​Ahem. I have tag alerts turned off anyway because I get tagged so often for hand hardmods, of course.


Then I am very tired 2 day


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Being this sexy furry draws people to me. I'm keeping it


NOOOO GOD!
NO GOD PLEASE NO!
NO!
NO!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Joom (Jun 22, 2016)

Ugh.


----------



## RetroBitMig (Jun 22, 2016)

mgrev said:


> @RetroBitMig will you become die or will you become furry?


i will become die


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 22, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @TheKawaiiDesu


y u do dis


----------



## Sono (Jun 22, 2016)

y u ppl not want me 2 be a furry 2DAY?


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

@MarcusD I felt sorry, here :3


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

*gasp*
I know exactly who to tag
@Hykem


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> *gasp*
> I know exactly who to tag
> @Hykem


His furry will be a lie :^) (JK.)
Also, @Bubsy Bobcat, come back to furry world :^^^^), we don't want weebs.


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

hi amma new furry that change religion to furryism


----------



## Kingy (Jun 23, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> hi amma new furry that change religion to furryism


Late congrats!


----------



## Exavold (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 23, 2016)

@TheKingy34 again


----------



## Kingy (Jun 24, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @TheKingy34 again


Ugh, fine.
I'll update it :^)


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 27, 2016)

@Marty2003 
GIVE US BACK THE BUNNY


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 27, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @Marty2003
> GIVE US BACK THE BUNNY


Okay....but tomorrow. But after the bunny (don't worry i take the bunny for some time) i replace ii with my BBRae okay?


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 28, 2016)

@Bortz


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

@Swiftloke Now I'm bunny 
Happy now? :3


----------



## Ricken (Jun 28, 2016)

@Ricke-- Wait, no.


----------



## xtheman (Jun 28, 2016)

@Ricken


----------



## Ricken (Jun 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> @Ricken


@xtheman166


----------



## xtheman (Jun 28, 2016)

Ricken said:


> @xtheman166


Done.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

@Chary
What is this "firepaw" I keep hearing about?


----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @Chary
> What is this "firepaw" I keep hearing about?


Who told you those lies.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Chary said:


> Who told you those lies.


A lot of people. I hear about it here and there.


----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> A lot of people. I hear about it here and there.


Well all of them are liars! Liars I say!!


----------



## copycat114 (Jul 18, 2016)

l


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

As clearly you're not willing to tell me, what is this "lie", anyway?


----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2016)

A campaign to smear my perfect record and a one time time mistake when I was 8 ;o;


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

And what was this "mistake"?


----------



## jDSX (Jul 18, 2016)

Tagging @Voxel Studios 
Stick magician + furry = lol sticky furry?


----------



## PK101 (Jul 18, 2016)

myself


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

PK101 said:


> myself


@PK101 
Gladly


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Tagging @Voxel Studios
> Stick magician + furry = lol sticky furry?


Gross.


----------



## jDSX (Jul 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Gross.



Not in that way


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Not in that way


Well my dirty mind read something else.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey @VinsCool do *you *know what this "Firepaw" thing was?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Hey @VinsCool do *you *know what this "Firepaw" thing was?


I dunno and and I don't care.


----------



## jDSX (Jul 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Well my dirty mind read something else.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2016)

jDSX said:


>


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 19, 2016)

anyone who is a massive weeb

or, all of gbatemp


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 19, 2016)

Been meaning to do this one for a while
@MsMidnight


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 19, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Been meaning to do this one for a while
> @MsMidnight


pretty sure nekos counts as a furry.

tl;dr : already one bb


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> pretty sure nekos counts as a furry.
> 
> tl;dr : already one bb


No they don't.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No they don't.


then no


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 19, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> then no


You have to. I tagged you in retaliation for *that *thread...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MsMidnight said:


> pretty sure nekos counts as a furry.
> 
> tl;dr : already one bb


Anything weeb doesn't count as a furry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2016)

What about animes that feature anthropomorphic animals (e.g. Samurai Pizza Cats)?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 19, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> What about animes that feature anthropomorphic animals (e.g. Samurai Pizza Cats)?


Isn't anime a weeb thing? (Excluding certain ones like Dragon Ball. At least I think so. Right?) Because nothing weeb counts as a furry.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 19, 2016)

@MsMidnight claims she wasn't alerted to her tagging here so I'm doing it again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2016)

Nekomata are basically the opposite of furry, mythology wise.

I'm fairly certain a neko counts as furry though.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 19, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Nekomata are basically the opposite of furry, mythology wise.
> 
> I'm fairly certain a neko counts as furry though.


Oh? How so?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Oh? How so?


Basically nekomata were cats who could take the form of humans.

Much like the humble fox


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 19, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Basically nekomata were cats who could take the form of humans.
> 
> Much like the humble fox


Oh, and furries are humans who take the form of cats. Makes sense. But what's the humble fox?
@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Oh, and furries are humans are take the form of cats. Makes sense.
> @VinsCool


What doesn't make sense is your broken English.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What doesn't make sense is your broken English.


Damn autocorrect.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Oh, and furries are humans who take the form of cats. Makes sense. But what's the humble fox?
> @VinsCool


Foxes are well known in weeb- err, japanese mythology to take the form of humans ;D


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Foxes are well known in weeb- err, japanese mythology to take the form of humans ;D


Aren't they known as kitsune?

Kaden is my favourite kitsune ok :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Aren't they known as kitsune?
> 
> Kaden is my favourite kitsune ok :3


Kitsune is weeb- err, Japanese for fox, yesh o3o


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jul 21, 2016)

Ooh, pick me! Pick me! ...Wait...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll _never_ become a furry!


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I'll _never_ become a furry!


OK, @Voxel Studios


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I'll _never_ become a furry!


That's what I said over a year ago.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 21, 2016)

There is no escape from the furries.
They will have you eventually.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Well, truth be told, I was actually a furry for a little while... but I was a bit of a nut-job back then! >.>


----------



## Seriel (Jul 21, 2016)

In case anyone was interested, I am a furry I just don't like to admit it


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's what I said over a year ago.


Huh. Really? Where?


Voxel Studios said:


> Well, truth be told, I was actually a furry for a little while... but I was a bit of a nut-job back then! >.>


I'll just tag you again @Voxel Studios 


Jackus said:


> In case anyone was interested, I am a furry I just don't like to admit it


Didn't I tag you ages ago on this thread? I don't think you ever put up a furry avatar in response.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 21, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Didn't I tag you ages ago on this thread? I don't think you ever put up a furry avatar in response.


I had a furry avatar for a while before, was a Glaceon one.
Was a while back though.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I had a furry avatar for a while before, was a Glaceon one.
> Was a while back though.


Well, @Jackus, put it back up


----------



## Seriel (Jul 21, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Well, @Jackus, put it back up


No.
But if you want to see it, it's here.


Spoiler


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

Jackus said:


> No.
> But if you want to see it, it's here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yes, @Jackus, you have to


----------



## Seriel (Jul 21, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Yes, @Jackus, you have to


No.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus
@Jackus


----------



## Seriel (Jul 21, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @Jackus
> @Jackus
> @Jackus
> @Jackus
> ...


I am a furry though, I just don't want to use a furry avatar.
And why don't you, you hypcrite.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I am a furry though, I just don't want to use a furry avatar.
> And why don't you, you hypcrite.


I'd literally just switched back an hour ago but here you go.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 21, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I'd literally just switched back an hour ago but here you go.


Okay,
Still no.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Still not a furry.  I WILL NEVER JOIN YOU AND YOUR ILK


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 21, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Still not a furry.  I WILL NEVER JOIN YOU AND YOUR ILK


@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N


----------



## Kingy (Jul 21, 2016)

@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

YOU ALL ARE MEAN


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 22, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> YOU ALL ARE MEAN


Just put up a damn furry avatar for a day and get it over with.


TrashyClassy said:


> Ok


You posted in this thread? Automagic furry wish
@TrashyClassy


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jul 22, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Just put up a damn furry avatar for a day and get it over with.
> 
> You posted in this thread? Automagic furry wish
> @TrashyClassy


FUCKING NERD


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

If anyone does me they will n0t live


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2016)

olec04 said:


> If anyone does me they will knot live


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

u wot m8 don't fokin do da sh1z


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2016)

olec04 said:


> If anyone does me they will n0t live


Wait a tic, aren't you already a furry/pokefurry? 

Just in case though, let me get into gear and
@olec04 

It's about time I die anyways =w=


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Wait a tic, aren't you already a furry/pokefurry?
> 
> Just in case though, let me get into gear and
> @olec04
> ...


Nah fam


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

@everyone


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

@everyone isn't a person m8


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

You know what I meant.  Have forced tempstyle light colors as punishment :yay:


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

Oooooo shit


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2016)

Everyone will become a furry one day or another. It's a known fact.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone, think of their families before you wish for something so dreadful


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2016)

king_leo said:


> I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone, think of their families before you wish for something so dreadful


Oh my gosh you're right!!!

@Everyone's Family


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jul 22, 2016)

@Salamencizer


----------



## Salamencizer (Jul 22, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> @Salamencizer


kekek


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 22, 2016)

@Costello 
@shaunj66 
Inb4 ban


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

@smileyhead


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

@pleasenotme!


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 22, 2016)

Ricken said:


> @smileyhead


Too late. I've already been tagged here once, and lived through my one day of furryness.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 22, 2016)

olec04 said:


> @pleasenotme!


If you post here, you have a furry wish. Asking not to be tagged only makes it worse, Sir @olec04.


smileyhead said:


> Too late. I've already been tagged here once, and lived through my one day of furryness.


It's true, I'm a witness.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 23, 2016)

@Veho


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Everyone will become a furry one day or another. It's a known fact.


That's somewhat inaccurate. Everyone is a furry. Some just don't realize it yet.
Hmmm... @SonicCloud


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 23, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> That's somewhat inaccurate. Everyone is a furry. Some just don't realize it yet.
> Hmmm... @SonicCloud



 
I meeean...I l-like bowser..but...


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N you hate furries right? WELL TOO BAD


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Hey @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N you hate furries right? WELL TOO BAD



DON'T LET THEM GET TO YOU!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> DON'T LET THEM GET TO YOU!


Now you HAVE to be a furry for one day


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Now you HAVE to be a furry for one day



NO!  I WILL NEVER SURRENDER TO YOU FURRIES!

FIGHT IT, SWIFTLOKE!  DON'T LET THE FURRIES' MIND-CONTROL GET TO YOU!


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> NO!  I WILL NEVER SURRENDER TO YOU FURRIES!
> 
> FIGHT IT, SWIFTLOKE!  DON'T LET THE FURRIES' MIND-CONTROL GET TO YOU!


@TheKingy34 tell him dems da rules ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kingy (Aug 1, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> NO!  I WILL NEVER SURRENDER TO YOU FURRIES!
> 
> FIGHT IT, SWIFTLOKE!  DON'T LET THE FURRIES' MIND-CONTROL GET TO YOU!





TheKingy34 said:


> EDIT: If you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for at least 1 day.


You have to :^)


Swiftloke said:


> @TheKingy34 tell him dems da rules ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


k thx


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> You have to :^)
> 
> k thx



Does this count?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 1, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Does this count?


yes.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Does this count?


Fair enough. I guess.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 1, 2016)

If i have an addiction to bowser. Does that make me a furry?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> If i have an addiction to bowser. Does that make me a furry?


LEWD or GTFO


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> If i have an addiction to bowser. Does that make me a furry?


I tagged you earlier, but then I realized Bowser counts. So you have nothing to worry about (not saying you shouldn't try it though )


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> LEWD or GTFO


 if i told you my profile avi. comes from that 34 site? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Swiftloke said:


> I tagged you earlier, but then I realized Bowser counts. So you have nothing to worry about (not saying you shouldn't try it though )


...Might try it Soon (tm)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> if i told you my profile avi. comes from that 34 site?


There is no blush, nor lewd facial expression,


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> There is no blush, nor lewd facial expression,


But it comes from R34 :'v THAT SHOULD COUNT :T


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a question, after getting a furry avatar what is next? surely there must be something else to be a furry than just getting an avatar.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I have a question, after getting a furry avatar what is next? surely there must be something else to be a furry than just getting an avatar.


You just have to have a furry avatar for a day ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 1, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> You just have to have a furry avatar for a day ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I know that that is the point of the thread, but I want to know what else is there in being furry.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 1, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I know that that is the point of the thread, but I want to know what else is there in being furry.


furAffinity and R34. Nuff Said'


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 2, 2016)

dude someone tag me ima make an mlg furry picutre


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> If i have an addiction to bowser. Does that make me a furry?



He's not furry, so that would be the sub-section, scalie I believe.



SonicCloud said:


> furAffinity and R34. Nuff Said'



You know it


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 3, 2016)

@smealum 

MUAHAHA! >


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> @smealum
> 
> MUAHAHA! >


I did that a couple pages ago. He ignored it.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I did that a couple pages ago. He ignored it.


Oh. Lol.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2016)

@smealum Can you at least say hi? Please? ;_;


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2016)

nun

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Subtle Demise said:


> nun


i wass hoping the fad would pass


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> nun
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


@Subtle Demise it's like you WANTED to be tagged >=D


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 4, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> @Subtle Demise it's like you WANTED to be tagged >=D


This is my fursona:


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2016)

@Subtle Demise 


TheKingy34 said:


> EDIT: If you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for at least 1 day.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 27, 2016)

@fikatr 

 Had too.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

@smealum hates furries iirc, and I don't think he does eof (or much gbatemping at all)


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 28, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> @smealum hates furries iirc, and I don't think he does eof (or much gbatemping at all)





Swiftloke said:


> Ok so I went looking through the temp for people who hate furries and came up with @smealum


Ninja'd by 3 months


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Ninja'd by 3 months




anyhow, I call upon thee, @hacksn5s4


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 28, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> anyhow, I call upon thee, @hacksn5s4


So much yes 
I call upon thee, @Bortz, @p1ngpong, @Veho, and @tj_cool


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> So much yes
> I call upon thee, @Bortz, @p1ngpong, @Veho, and @tj_cool


the mods ALSO hate furries, why else is the [unremovable, mind you] news section filled with weebstuffs? IT'S A CONSPIRACY 
this time I'm not blaming Chary


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 28, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> the mods ALSO hate furries, why else is the [unremovable, mind you] news section filled with weebstuffs? IT'S A CONSPIRACY
> this time I'm not blaming Chary


Not entirely true, we got raulpica to do it a few pages back. Also, this.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Not entirely true, we got raulpica to do it a few pages back. Also, this.


What was his avatar?

Owlboy is hardly furry in the normal sense - "furry" means anthro animals.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 28, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> What was his avatar?
> 
> Owlboy is hardly furry in the normal sense - "furry" means anthro animals.





Spoiler: Spoilers for Undertale!



Adult Asriel


And, well, it's better than nothing. Also, we're getting homebrew news now!


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers for Undertale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took 'em long enough. Maybe they actually considered my rants, aside from complaining that I was wrong in every way


----------



## fikatr (Aug 28, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> @fikatr
> 
> Had too.


Plot twist







 Fikatr is already a furry


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 28, 2016)

fikatr said:


> Plot twist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chnge your avy then. If you're tagged here, you have to change your avy to a furry avatar.  For 1 day.


----------



## MarcelFTW (Aug 28, 2016)

@TheKawaiiDesu


----------



## fikatr (Aug 28, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Chnge your avy then. If you're tagged here, you have to change your avy to a furry avatar.  For 1 day.


fuck my life im a furry now

@Aurora Wright

you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for 1 day m8


----------



## xtheman (Sep 2, 2016)

This thread needs to be bumped so here we go: @Touko White


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

I know a couple furries well (one IRL) and I have a fetish for catgirls for some reason...


----------



## xtheman (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I know a couple furries well (one IRL) and I have a fetish for catgirls for some reason...


You got tagged here you need a furry avatar now.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You got tagged here you need a furry avatar now.


I think I've been tagged here before.
Also, I can't think of anything original, I like my current one.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I think I've been tagged here before.
> Also, I can't think of anything original, I like my current one.


You were, but you said


Touko White said:


> no


You could try messing around with this:


Snowdori said:


> @Luglige Character maker


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh yeah, I remember now. I know of the character maker already, but I'll have to stick with my current avatar. I only set it earlier.
Plus I don't really like the look of some of the generated characters, I feel it's rather an old trend now.

(weeb trash is better than furry trash anyway for me)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Oh yeah, I remember now. I know of the character maker already, but I'll have to stick with my current avatar. I only set it earlier.
> Plus I don't really like the look of some of the generated characters, I feel it's rather an old trend now.
> 
> (weeb trash is better than furry trash anyway for me)


Use a lewd Felix avatar and I might consider respecting you.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Oh yeah, I remember now. I know of the character maker already, but I'll have to stick with my current avatar. I only set it earlier.
> Plus I don't really like the look of some of the generated characters, I feel it's rather an old trend now.
> 
> (weeb trash is better than furry trash anyway for me)


You have to. For one day minimum.


TheKingy34 said:


> If you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for at least 1 day.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 2, 2016)

@Swiftloke


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 2, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> @Swiftloke


I've done it before, (many times) and therefore your tag doesn't apply to me.
I would, anyway, but since my computer is being a bitch, I can't upload the image properly.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Vinny forced me to change me picture to this for the day of tomorrow


----------



## Kingy (Sep 5, 2016)

@smileyhead again because I'm a dick. :^)


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 5, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> @smileyhead again because I'm a dick. :^)


You bloody wanker.
I won't forgive this...
*@TheKingy34!!*


----------



## Touko White (Sep 5, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You bloody wanker.
> I won't forgive this...
> *@TheKingy34!!*


NICE ONE
also I tag @TheKingy34


----------



## Kingy (Sep 5, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You bloody wanker.
> I won't forgive this...
> *@TheKingy34!!*





Touko White said:


> NICE ONE
> also I tag @TheKingy34


u ppls r jus bulyz that tug meh on perpos reported and sued /s


----------



## Touko White (Sep 5, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> u ppls r jus bulyz that tug meh on perpos reported and sued /s


@maorninja who does this remind you of from our boards


----------



## NightScript (Sep 5, 2016)

SmithJrBalquaMoron


----------



## fikatr (Sep 6, 2016)

@dead_guy oops


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 6, 2016)

fikatr said:


> @dead_guy oops


nooooo


----------



## fikatr (Sep 6, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> nooooo


you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for at least 1 day


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 6, 2016)

fikatr said:


> you are tagged here, you have to have a furry avatar for at least 1 day


ok


----------



## Touko White (Sep 7, 2016)

I like how TheKingy34 made this thread yet never changed his avvy when he was tagged by me and smileyhead the other day.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I like how TheKingy34 made this thread yet never changed his avvy when he was tagged by me and smileyhead the other day.


But I did change my avatar.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 7, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> But I did change my avatar.


I didn't remember :/


----------



## xtheman (Sep 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I didn't remember :/


He did @Touko White


----------



## Kingy (Sep 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I didn't remember :/


I wouldn't say this out of nowhere.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 7, 2016)

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Sep 8, 2016)

@hacksn5s4


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry but I just had to.

@Voxel


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'm so sorry but I just had to.
> 
> @Voxel


NEVERRR!


----------



## Kingy (Nov 29, 2016)

I remember this, ah good times.
@smileyhead :^)


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I remember this, ah good times.
> @smileyhead :^)


I will not change my Christmas avatar I worked hours on. >:^(


----------



## Kingy (Nov 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I will not change my Christmas avatar I worked hours on. >:^(


@smileyhead


----------



## Exavold (Nov 30, 2016)

@BORTZ


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 30, 2016)

@TheKingy34


Muahahahahahahaha! >:^>


----------



## Kingy (Nov 30, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> @TheKingy34
> 
> 
> Muahahahahahahaha! >:^>


;(


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 30, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> ;(


I'm waiting.... >:^)


----------



## Kingy (Nov 30, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> I'm waiting.... >:^)


Do you want me to use my furry-furry or a modified version of my avatar? :^(  oh nvm cant find it


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 30, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Do you want me to use my furry-furry or a modified version of my avatar? :^(  oh nvm cant find it


Your furry-furry. Go full on furry. Let the furryness consume you.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 30, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Your furry-furry. Go full on furry. Let the furryness consume you.


I'll create a new furry avatar on that furry site:tm:, as I cannot find it. why did I make this thread? :^(


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 30, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'll create a new furry avatar on that furry site:tm:, as I cannot find it. why did I make this thread? :^(


You knew this was inevitable, my friend. So I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 30, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> You knew this was inevitable, my friend. So I'm wondering the same thing.


Okay, are you happy now?
(If you can't see it, wait for it to load.)


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 30, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Okay, are you happy now?
> (If you can't see it, wait for it to load.)


I guess that will have to do. Not furry enough, but I will accept it.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 30, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> I guess that will have to do. Not furry enough, but I will accept it.


What do you mean 'Not furry enough'??? >:^(


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 30, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> What do you mean 'Not furry enough'??? >:^(


You forgot the fur. (Beards don't count) ;P


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

@Sonic Angel Knight

He has never changed their profile picture. Now is the time


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 1, 2016)

I dunno who created this thread but i do not belong here so i will show myself the exit.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno who created this thread but i do not belong here so i will show myself the exit.


Oh, I see how it's gonna be


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2016)

why havent i been tagged yet


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> why havent i been tagged yet


Because nobody wants you to become a furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2016)

@VinLark 
go... furry


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> @VinLark
> go... furry


I'll do it after christmas, I like my current avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> why havent i been tagged yet



Because you're already a furry.  I mean, you got a wolf and everything.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> I'll do it after christmas, I like my current avatar



Says the dude with "Weaboo Genocide" below his profile pic.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I'll do it after christmas, I like my current avatar


*NO!!!! NOW!!!!*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> *NO!!!! NOW!!!!*


I'll do it tommrow. But than I have to change my status to furry genocide and that's too much work


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I'll do it tommrow. But than I have to change my status to furry genocide and that's too much work


*[email protected]OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO[email protected]OOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*STOP YELLING*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> *STOP YELLING*


k


----------



## Lucar (Dec 2, 2016)

@Lucar Faggot become a furry


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

Lucar said:


> @Lucar Faggot become a furry


But you already are


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 7, 2016)

@Boogieboo6 Become a furry Trump.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 14, 2017)

EVERYBODY IS FURRY IN THIS SHIT
thank you UwU


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

@MartyDreamy @TheKingy34 @Touko White @Swiftloke @Seriel @smileyhead @Dorimori @Bubsy Bobcat  I WILL TAG MORE PEOPLE SOMEDAY....MAYBE.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> @MartyDreamy @TheKingy34 @Touko White @Swiftloke @Seriel @smileyhead @Dorimori @Bubsy Bobcat  I WILL TAG MORE PEOPLE SOMEDAY....MAYBE.



@Bubsy Bobcat
UwU


----------



## Seriel (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> @MartyDreamy @TheKingy34 @Touko White @Swiftloke @Seriel @smileyhead @Dorimori @Bubsy Bobcat  I WILL TAG MORE PEOPLE SOMEDAY....MAYBE.


I was a furry a while ago...
But no more!!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I was a furry a while ago...
> But no more!!


why?


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I was a furry a while ago...
> But no more!!


DO IT! also don't tag me pls


----------



## Seriel (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> DO IT! also don't tag me pls


@Filo97


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

Seriel said:


> @Filo97


Fine, i'll do it, wait a sec, going to find an avatar.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Fine, i'll do it, wait a sec, going to find an avatar.


HA, FURRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

done. closest thing i am gonna be


----------



## Seriel (Mar 16, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Amazing


Now you gotta be one.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2017)

What's wrong with being furry guys? It's so much fun to have a cartoon animal version of ourselves.


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> What's wrong with being furry guys? It's so much fun to have a cartoon animal version of ourselves.


There is nothing wrong. It's only the fact that furry people often are a bit....NSFW. (often, not always) I got nothing against furries, tho!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> What's wrong with being furry guys? It's so much fun to have a cartoon animal version of ourselves.


my character is not based on me, i am too ugly to reflect myself in some character


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Does Skiddo count as a furry avatar?


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Does Skiddo count as a furry avatar?


That's not antropomorphic at all. That's just a goat. Asriel is an antropomorphic Goat. see the difference? Still, you are pretty close to the concept of "furry".


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> That's not antropomorphic at all. That's just a goat. Asriel is an antropomorphic Goat. see the difference? Still, you are pretty close to the concept of "furry".


Meh, I have seen some anthropomorphic skiddos


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Meh, I have seen some anthropomorphic skiddos


Then THAT is a furry, if it has enough fur.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> @MartyDreamy @TheKingy34 @Touko White @Swiftloke @Seriel @smileyhead @Dorimori @Bubsy Bobcat  I WILL TAG MORE PEOPLE SOMEDAY....MAYBE.


I AM FURRY I AM VOLPINAHHHH


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

damnit


MartyDreamy said:


> I AM FURRY I AM VOLPINAHHHH


then...change the furry!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> I AM FURRY I AM VOLPINAHHHH


JOIN US... i mean JOIN VINSCOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> damnit
> 
> then...change the furry!





BlueFox gui said:


> JOIN US... i mean JOIN VINSCOOOOOOOOOL


Only for one day...Okay...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Only for one day...Okay...


hahahahaha XD
furryphobic e.e


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hahahahaha XD
> furryphobic e.e


Happy now?


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Happy now?


yep!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Happy now?


you don't need if you don't want UwU


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you don't need if you don't want UwU


Nah, It's cool to became a furry


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Nah, It's cool to became a furry


ok join us when you want, you're always welcome ^^


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 16, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Nah, It's cool to became a furry





BlueFox gui said:


> ok join us when you want, you're always welcome ^^


tomorrow....i might "accidentally" forget to change my icon back...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> tomorrow....i might "accidentally" forget to change my icon back...


yeeeeees


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeeeeees


Look, i "forgot".


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry babe~ But I prefer Volpina :3 (But she's a fox so it's furryyyyhhhh)


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 17, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Sorry babe~ But I prefer Volpina :3 (But she's a fox so it's furryyyyhhhh)


Then why haven't you changed yet?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 17, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Then why haven't you changed yet?


I change it, look my profile babe


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 17, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> I change it, look my profile babe


damn gbatemp isn't updating for me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If i look at your posts, you have the old furry, if i click on your profile, you have Volpina...WHAT'S GOING ON!?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 17, 2017)

Sometimes GbaTemp don't want to update my profile....Maybe you just need to wait


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 17, 2017)

@VinsCool :^)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> @VinsCool :^)


Have you seen my profile pic at least?


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Have you seen my profile pic at least?


you are already a furry so you will...get a DIFFERENT furry avatar!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> you are already a furry so you will...get a DIFFERENT furry avatar!


Lol no.


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 17, 2017)

you have to


VinsCool said:


> Lol no.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Mar 20, 2017)

Everyone. Now the satanic ritual is complete.


----------

